
Show HN: Graph.js A library for making interactive network graphs html canvas - paulfears
https://github.com/paulfears/Graphs
======
paulfears
Graph.js is an easy way to draw interactive graph theory graphs on an html5
canvas. It supports Dijkstra, A*, depth first seach, breadth first search, and
has an easy to access running demo

